

Ask HN: Who is hiring thread but for employment seekers - alxndresp

Has a monthly job seeker thread been tried before? I think it would be a good idea. People looking for employment could just write a little about themselves, their skills, where they are located, if they would relocate, if they are interested in full-time&#x2F;part-time&#x2F;internship positions, links to github, linkedin profiles, personal websites&#x2F;projects and contact information.<p>Thoughts?
======
gee_totes
Yes, the job seeker thread should be coming tomorrow (I think it normally
comes on the 1st of the month). There are "who is hiring/looking for work"
boards for both freelancers and full-time position.

I'm also looking forward to it, since I get to make my first looking for work
post!

~~~
alxndresp
Ah, I didn't know the freelance thread could also be used for seeking job
positions.

I think it would be better if it were separated into two different threads,
freelancers that are needed/freelancers that are looking for work, and those
that are seeking full-time/part-time/internship employment positions. Perhaps
my wording didn't properly convey that.

------
piratebroadcast
I'm looking for Jr Rails Developer position in Boston, MA. Interested in
learning and applying Angular and Ember next... Email me at my username at
gmail dot com.

------
caphill
I would like this too, there is a freelancing thread every month but some
people are looking for actual employment not freelancing gigs.

------
troygoode
As someone who is hiring, I'd love to see this.

